# Where can I buy a dedicated server box?



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

I am looking to buy a server box that I can host games off of. I have found many places that rent them but I need one I can actually buy and have it shipped to me house. I have been unable to find good places that do that.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you tried Dell?


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have looked but Dell is so expensive. I am looking for a Quad core 8gb of ram and 250Gb hardrive. just simple.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Prebuilt & expensive go hand in hand. Have you considered building your own?


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

I can easily do that I just dont know where to get the right parts.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Newegg will have everything you need.


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

OK thank you.


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

Also I am curious what do you recommend for a good server box for hosting game servers. We currently run Quad core 8Gb of ram 250Gb hardrives + 100mbit ports. We only run 3-4 servers per core but We want to make sure our customers get great performance!


----------

